# Lyft executive suggests drivers become mechanics after they're replaced by self-driving robo-taxis



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/lyf...5?utm_source=reddit.com&utm_source=reddit.com

Seems somewhat arbitrary. What about Taco Bell? Work your way up to regional manager. Discounted tacos.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/lyf...5?utm_source=reddit.com&utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> Seems somewhat arbitrary. What about Taco Bell? Work your way up to regional manager. Discounted tacos.


Body and paint.

Upholstery.

Airbags. . . . go around with Sledge Hammer striking front bumbers of ROBO CARS ALL DAY !

" Right in the SENSORS " !


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

wishful thinking buddy, in 20 years we will all have moved on to greener pastures.

fix your own robots genius :woot:


----------



## Soars (Jan 2, 2019)

They're probably developing a scheme where they pay mechanics per repair in such a way that it comes out as less than minimum wage.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Who cares what he says? The execs will be living off their gold parachutes when Uber & Lyft go down in flames.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Stupid F,


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Will Uber provide these mechanics with the 50k or more for the tools to work on these cars, this IDIOT doesn’t have a clue of how much it cost a mechanic to work, especially on hybrid and electric vehicles.
I’ll bet this moron went to an Ivy League college, spent a lot of time on his knees, and barely got by with a 2.00 gpa.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah... the drivers that can't even follow simple GPS instructions to/from a pickup will be the next set of robo-mechanics? 

LOL.

Good luck with your perpetual quality assurance problems.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

LOL.. Does he realize what he just said ... ?

_In the same fashion, McNeill said that while the rise of autonomous vehicles could create the need for other types of high-paying jobs, including mechanics.

"As autonomous cars come into play, they will be utilized 20 times more than a car is today, meaning they will wear out twenty times faster, meaning that there will be 20 times the demand for mechanics," McNeill said. "A mechanic job pays quite a bit more than a driving job."

*So in other words Investors.. Lyft will be losing money 20 times as fast as they are today :roflmao: *_


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah... the drivers that can't even follow simple GPS instructions to/from a pickup will be the next set of robo-mechanics?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Good luck with your perpetual quality assurance problems.


Since we're all about eliminating jobs and letting robots take over everything...shouldn't SDC's have robots that also fix them? You know...technological progress and all.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/lyf...5?utm_source=reddit.com&utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> Seems somewhat arbitrary. What about Taco Bell? Work your way up to regional manager. Discounted tacos.


Jobs change, happens all the time. Robots took over assembly lines a long time ago. Here in MA. toll takers had good jobs taking money, now they have been replaced with technology. Same will be true for AV's, the jobs will change from humans driving cars to someone needs to fix and maintain the technology for the AV's.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

dauction said:


> LOL.. Does he realize what he just said ... ?
> 
> _In the same fashion, McNeill said that while the rise of autonomous vehicles could create the need for other types of high-paying jobs, including mechanics.
> 
> ...


He actually told the truth. Cost of vehicles and main of said vehicles will be off the charts should they ever become a thing. 
He probably knows it's all hypothetical though as long as he cashes in and is gone by the time investors start actually doing their homework.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

This is like the 'learn to code' hate speech. If he said this on twitter, he would be banned.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Lyft executive on drivers' future after automation:

"We will still need someone to clean up all the vomit, right?"


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Not to worry. We’ve got 10-15 years to complete trade school. Lyft executives will be looking for employment at some new Silicon Valley start up.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber will try to suck in mechanics like they did drivers, then put them in poverty.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

njn said:


> This is like the 'learn to code' hate speech. If he said this on twitter, he would be banned.


Girl Code


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/lyf...5?utm_source=reddit.com&utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> Seems somewhat arbitrary. What about Taco Bell? Work your way up to regional manager. Discounted tacos.


Just imagine, someone actually thought this was a good idea to put out for public consumption.
Idiots, it's raining idiots.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm already halfway there. Duct tape, chewing gum, paper clips yehaw. And yes I am your Uber.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha ha funny. Being a former mechanic and aircraft assmebly mechanic. It just so happens I have a major motor fix I have to do. 

Does he really think he will hire me at my age ? lmao ...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Been here for years however old fashion bj's demand are at there highest ever.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/lyf...5?utm_source=reddit.com&utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> Seems somewhat arbitrary. What about Taco Bell? Work your way up to regional manager. Discounted tacos.


He said nothing about generating gas.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Good opportunities abound at the soylent green factory


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Good opportunities abound at the soylent green factory


Now you're telling your age lol


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Lyft executive on drivers' future after automation:
> 
> "We will still need someone to clean up all the vomit, right?"


I remember going to an outdoor weekend event once. Portapotties everywhere that of course need to be cleaned. One was in really nasty shape. We watched the guy with the hose open the door and yell, "Oh Hell No!"


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> I remember going to an outdoor weekend event once. Portapotties everywhere that of course need to be cleaned. One was in really nasty shape. We watched the guy with the hose open the door and yell, "Oh Hell No!"


I see that you visited Tampa airport waiting lot.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Soars said:


> They're probably developing a scheme where they pay mechanics per repair in such a way that it comes out as less than minimum wage.


Lmfao


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/lyf...5?utm_source=reddit.com&utm_source=reddit.com
> 
> Seems somewhat arbitrary. What about Taco Bell? Work your way up to regional manager. Discounted tacos.


lol tomato, i thought you said Lyft already had Aptiv SDC's on the streets of Las Vegas?

guess they don't afterall....but I already said that



Soars said:


> They're probably developing a scheme where they pay mechanics per repair in such a way that it comes out as less than minimum wage.


and they'll take 25% of the money they pay the mechanics lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah... the drivers that can't even follow simple GPS instructions to/from a pickup will be the next set of robo-mechanics?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Good luck with your perpetual quality assurance problems.


Shouldn't a true robo-taxi be able to repair itself?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Shouldn't a true robo-taxi be able to repair itself?


The programmers can't even keep their apps running reliably, and while they may be "computer smart," they're also, generally, mechanically stupid, and have no idea of how cars operate.

What kind of fool would needlessly put their life in that programmers hands?


----------

